# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Peces del 5/5/17

## perdiguera

En alguno de los embalses que visité el día 5, encontré algún que otro pez que se dejaron fotografiar.
No entiendo de pesca y no sé de qué peces se trata,

Este es del Alfonso XIII


Estos del Camarillas

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),frfmfrfm (12-may-2017),HUESITO (12-may-2017),Los terrines (12-may-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las dos fotos del Camarillas parecen dos barbos gitanos. La del Alfonso XIII no se ve bien la forma de la aleta dorsal.

----------

perdiguera (14-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

La primera foto son dos carpas y las dos siguientes como dice Lázaro dos barbos.
 Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (15-may-2017)

----------

